# Safestrap question!



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

When storing a backup.. which one should I use? Internal or external?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## collindv (Jan 3, 2012)

whodat70003 said:


> When storing a backup.. which one should I use? Internal or external?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Whichever one you want that has enough space

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForeverSupra (Jan 16, 2012)

whodat70003 said:


> When storing a backup.. which one should I use? Internal or external?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Id use external in case your internal ever gets wiped.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I use external because I have more space there.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you guys! I'll go with external!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, external is the way to go imo.


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

I would never use internal.


----------

